
Ask HN: Does CBD infused products help in reducing anxiety? - yashvanth
I&#x27;ve been with Anxiety for long now, I recently came across someone who said taking CBD products will help with anxiety.
Is it true? Does anybody have experience with the same?
======
andreicon
I assume you mean infused, but that's not important. To address your question:
no. I mean "maybe", but also "it's complicated". Different people react in
different ways. As of now there's no official study backing any health
benefits CBD may have.

~~~
yashvanth
Edited, thanks for that.

"Different people react in different ways" \- Do you mean there is a chance I
will feel better?

